# SSG Andrew T. Lobosco - 7th SFG



## koz (Aug 24, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090824-02.html

 U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug 23, 2009) — A U.S. Army Special Forces Soldier was killed Aug. 22 while conducting combat operations in the vicinity of  Yakhchal, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Andrew T. Lobosco, 29, a native of Somerville, N.J. was fatally shot while conducting a dismounted patrol. He was a Special Forces medical sergeant assigned to Company C, 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) out of Fort Bragg, N.C.

Lobosco is survived by his parents Robert and Bonnie Lobosco and his sister Lisa Lobosco all of Bridgewater, N.J.

For more information the media may contact the U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) public affairs office at (910) 643-8438.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP Medic!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 24, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG Lobosco.  Prayers out to the family in their time of loss.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP Brother.
Primum Non Nocere
De Oppresso Liber


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSG Lobosco .  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP Brother......


----------



## Henchman (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP SSG Lobosco 

Thanks for your service.


----------



## tova (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2009)

Fair winds and soft landings.  RIP, Valhalla gains another.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace, SSG Lobosco.


----------



## moobob (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn... RIP.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 25, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 25, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P. brother.

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## SF4ever (Aug 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Fellow C/2/7 SFG(A) brother (I started life in SF there). May God receive yet another Warrior with open arms and ready him for the final battle..... my thoughts and prayers are for you and your family.


----------



## masonea (Aug 29, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------



## wardog763 (Aug 30, 2009)

Another Jersey boy made good! R.I.P.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rest in Peace, SSG Lobosco


----------

